# Forelle nach 1 Tag im Kühlschrank einfrieren?



## einfrosch (4. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab neulich am Fluss eine schöne Bachforelle gefangen und direkt nach dem Fang in der Kühltasch aufbewahrt, zuhause ausgenommen und in den Kühlschrank (unterstes Fach) verfrachtet um sie am nächsten Tag zu zubereiten. 

Leider kam mir am nächsten Tag was dazwischen und so hab ich sie etwa 24h nach Fang eingefroren. Nun meine Frage: Geht das noch, also ist der Fisch noch als Mahlzeit verwertbar oder eher nicht mehr essen?

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Nordan (4. August 2018)

*AW: Forelle nach 1 Tag im Kühlschrank einfrieren?*

Hey!
Das optimalste wäre natürlich direkt einfrieren. Aber da du deine Forelle ja gekühlt hast, sollte dies kein Problem darstellen solange eine Kühltasche auch wirklich kühl war.



Da würde ich mir mehr Gedanken um gekauften Fisch machen. Da kannste nämlich nicht wissen was da mit passiert ist bevor er im Laden liegt.


Ansonsten gilt natürlich die Grundregel: Anschaun, riechen, selbst beurteilen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Forelle nach 1 Tag im Kühlschrank einfrieren?*

Hallo,


das mir dem Einfrieren dürfte schon noch gehen, da ja auch so eine Forelle einen Tag im Kühlschrank haltbar ist. Ich ließ mir früher im Urlaub in Österreich von der Wirtin, eine hervorragende Köchin, ab und zu eine Forelle "blau" machen. Die sagte mir, die müsse erst einen Tag im Kühlschrank liegen, bevor sie diese zubereitet.
Zum Einfrieren allgemein, das sollte man erst machen, wenn der Fisch die Totenstarre durchlaufen hat. Das ist besser für die Fleischqualität.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Nemo (16. August 2018)

*AW: Forelle nach 1 Tag im Kühlschrank einfrieren?*

Erreicht man die selbe Qualität, wenn man direkt nach Fang einfriert, also bereits vor der Totenstarre?

...oder setzt die Totenstarre auch bei Frost ein?

Unabhängig davon, mal "Ike Jime" googlen, wer's noch nicht kennt


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Forelle nach 1 Tag im Kühlschrank einfrieren?*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Erreicht man die selbe Qualität, wenn man direkt nach Fang einfriert, also bereits vor der Totenstarre?




Hallo,


nach meinem Kenntnisstand nein. Vor dem Einfrieren sollte die Totenstarre durchlaufen sein, d.h. der Fisch muss wieder "beweglich" sein. 



Gruß


Lajos


----------



## chester (17. August 2018)

*AW: Forelle nach 1 Tag im Kühlschrank einfrieren?*

Nur mal so, in Spitzenrestaurants geht im Moment der Trend dahin, Fettfische nach dem Töten (am besten ikejime) locker mal 5 Tage im Kühlschrank reifen zu lassen. 



Die Qualität spricht Bände.


----------



## Heilbutt (17. August 2018)

*AW: Forelle nach 1 Tag im Kühlschrank einfrieren?*



bastido schrieb:


> In Nordnorwegen sind zur Skreisaison gerne mal die Straßen für 1 Woche gesperrt. Die schmeißen den Fisch weder weg noch ordern die einen Hubschrauber, umetikettieren ist doch viel einfacher. Alles mit eigenen Augen gesehen.



|kopfkrat
kapier ich jetzt nicht?!
Was passiert da?
Weshalb werden die Straßen gesperrt?

Gruß

Holger


----------

